# FluidSensor Online's EI Calculator



## Bobtastic (1 Jun 2011)

Hi all, 

I was wondering if anyone could help me confirm the number from FluidSensor Online's EI Calculator? If I put my tank size (240litres) into it I get the following.

Macro
3.7g 		Potassium Nitrate (KNO3)	 
1.4g 		Monopotassium Phosphate (KH2PO4)	 
8.9g 		Magnesium Sulphate (MgSO4)	 

Trace	 	 
0.95g	TNC Trace	 

with a regime of Water change - Marco - Trace - Macro - Trace - Macro - Rest - Rest / Repeat

Now I'm ok with the above, but I dont want to have to measure out the above each time I dose. So I was interested in the EI mix. So, scroll down I did to the next section of the calculator. I have some old 500ml TPN+ bottles so I decided to use these for the mix. I selected 500ml and the cal gave me the below 


15g 		Potassium Nitrate (KNO3)	 
5.8g 		Monopotassium Phosphate (KH2PO4)	 
37g 		Magnesium Sulphate (MgSO4)	 

Mixed into 500ml of water (I've used de-ionised), and

3.9g	TNC Trace	 

Mixed into 500ml of water

It also states that I need to dose 120ml of each according to the same regime. Is that right? 120ml of ferts each days seems very high!

Also as my scape is just starting out I'm obviously more likely to do more water changes than just the once a week in the regime. How does this affect the EI dosing? Do I just treat it as a reset and start again with the full Macro dose?

Apologies for the long post, just wanted to get it right in my head.


----------



## Bobtastic (1 Jun 2011)

Can someone else run either their numbers or mine to see if they get different results? I'm wondering if it's a browser thing?


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 Jun 2011)

This is mine for 182l 90x45x45cm tank.

It does seem loads?  The amount below on mine would last 5 days.

Ill also be interested on the views of multiple water changes on an EI tank in the first few weeks of setup.


Stock Solution Method :-     

You will need to make up two stock solutions:-     
a Macro Solution and a TNC Trace Solution.     

Decide how many ml of each solution you would like to make up:-     
(eg 1000ml)     
Enter    500 ml     

*500 ml will provide up to 5 doses for your size tank
(That is up to 1 weeks supply of Macro solution and
up to 2 weeks supply of TNC Trace solution)   *

Recipes:-     
Macro Solution:-     
     Put approximately 420 ml of water into a suitable container
and add the following:-     
(Note you may not need Magnesium Sulphate if you are in a hard water area)  
   15 g   Potassium Nitrate (KNO3)     
   5.8 g  Monopotassium Phospate (KH2PO4)     
   37 g  Magnesium Sulphate (MgSO4)     


2) TNC Trace Solution:-     

Put approximately 420 ml of water into a suitable container-
and add the following:-     
   3.9 g of   TNC Trace     
 Mix well and add more water to make up to 500 ml


----------



## CeeJay (1 Jun 2011)

Hi All

Bobtastic
Your numbers work the same for me.

Stuworrall
I run a 180l and using the EI tutorial on here, I should use 5 and 5/8th teaspoons of KNO3 and 1 and 7/8th teaspoon KH2PO4. I just use 6 and 2 teaspoons respectively, for a 1 month supply (12 doses).
Now if we assume 6g per teaspoon, I am using 36g KNO3 in a month (dosed 3 times a week for 4 weeks = 12 doses) 
Now if the calculator is telling you to use 15g for 5 doses, it therefore follows that for 12 doses you will need 2.4 times  15g which is 36g. Voila. It's about the same. (12 is 2.4 times bigger than 5 for those that are wondering   )


			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Ill also be interested on the views of multiple water changes on an EI tank in the first few weeks of setup.


I have just had an interesting conversation with someone about this on here. It seems they start with ambient light only, 25% dosing and no water changes for the first 6 weeks.
Me, I'm a full on EI dosing from day 1, CO2 maxed out, 2 water changes per week for the first few weeks. The only thing I'm conservative on is my lighting.
So it appears there is more than one way to 'skin a cat', but I will always maintain that lighting is the key to it all


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 Jun 2011)

thanks ceejay.

No water changes for 6 weeks!  was that on a lowtech tank and im assuming they werent using aquasoil?


----------



## SO19Firearms (1 Jun 2011)

Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Is that right? 120ml of ferts each days seems very high!



If you changed the bottle size from 500 to 120ml it will basically say -
add
3.7g 		Potassium Nitrate (KNO3)	 
1.4g 		Monopotassium Phosphate (KH2PO4)	 
8.9g 		Magnesium Sulphate (MgSO4)
to 120ml of water - this will last 1 dose @ 120ml - What should reassure you there is that 1 dose contains the same ferts as if you were to add it dry.

What doesn't change in Bryan's calculator is the strength of the stock solution - your 240L solution will be as strong as the next guy with a Nano. The reason for that is to keep it simple.

To start to tweak the results for yourself, you could double the amount of NPK you add to the 500ml and then halve the dose to 60ml or do x4 and make the dose 30ml - the question then becomes how much NPK can you squeeze into that 500ml - But that's where the fun is! Get your goggles on and start mixing!!   

HTH
Nigel


----------



## CeeJay (1 Jun 2011)

Hi all


			
				SO19Firearms said:
			
		

> the question then becomes how much NPK can you squeeze into that 500ml


About 180g if my memory serves me correct. (36g KNO3 per 100ml)   
If anyone's interested, it's 22g per 100ml KH2PO4 and 25.5g per 100ml MgSO4. These figures were taken from James' site but the link is broken   



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> No water changes for 6 weeks! was that on a lowtech tank and im assuming they werent using aquasoil?


This was  a hi tech start up  and obviously not using Aquasoil or livestock may well be deceased.


----------



## Bobtastic (1 Jun 2011)

Ok, I see. Thanks guys!

I think the major problem I was having was that the recipe for the DIY TPN+ that I was using previously seemed to have less of the above ingrediants in the same sized bottles and was dosing less ml's. 

I guess... I was majorly under dosing... 

On with the EI!


----------



## CeeJay (1 Jun 2011)

Hi Bob

I use the DIY TPN+ in a low tech, low light, fully planted affair, and I need 4 times the recommended dose   
Any less and it's BGA,  guaranteed   
It is certainly a very diluted fertiliser. One only has to look at how much powder goes into it, but it serves it's purpose. All in one, dosed once a week for this tank.
Keeps life simple.........on this tank at least


----------

